# ‘65 GTO A-Arm Torque Specs



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Good morning, I need to know the torque spec’s for the front A-arm bolts. I’ve searched everywhere to no avail and was hoping someone on here had the specs. Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Should be the same for all years, but can't swear to that.

*Upper control arm mounting nuts 50 lb-ft* 
LH/RH lower ball joints nuts 80 lb-ft
LH/RH upper ball joints nuts 60 lb-ft
LH/RH front caliber bolts 40 lb-ft
LH/RH front sway bar nuts 20 lb-ft
Steering gear box bolts 64 lb-ft
LH/RH steering linkage outer tie rod nut 35 lb-ft
LH/RH steering linkage inner tie rod nut 35 lb-ft
Steering linkage relay rod to pitman arm nut 35 lb-ft
Steering linkage relay rod to steering linkage idler arm nut 35 lb-ft
Idler mounting to frame bolts 60 lb-ft
Pitman arm big nut 180 lb-ft
Steering Arm Mounting Nuts 50 lb-ft
Lower Arm pivot nuts 80 lb-ft
upper control arm collar bolts 45 lb-ft


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Upper control arm to frame bracket - 45 to 60 lb. ft.
Lower control arm bolt/nut - 75 to 100 lb. ft.
Upper ball joint nut - 55 to 70 lb. ft.
Lower ball joint nut - 85 to 100 lb. ft.

1965 Tempest chassis shop manual


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Seems to be slight variations in years..

Idler arm to frame - 40 +/- 5 lb. ft.
Pitman arm to box - 140 +/- 20 lb. ft.
Tie rod end nuts - 40 +/- 5 lb. ft. ("Turn in tightening direction only to align slot with hole for insertion of cotter pin. Do not back off nut. Maximum torque to align hole not to exceed 55 lb. ft.")
Tie rod clamp nuts - 17 +/- 3 lb. ft. ("assemble tie rod clamps 0 to 15 degrees forward from vertical down position")
Steering box to frame - 55 to 75 lb. ft.

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Invest in the Chassis Shop Manual, it's all in there and you won't regret the purchase. Also, the car should be on the ground with everything installed before final torque. The manual covers this also.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What GTO FM said. Car needs to be sitting on all 4 wheels before you tighten the control arm bushing nuts.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

GtoFM said:


> Also, the car should be on the ground with everything installed before final torque. The manual covers this also.


Is there a method for this? I just finished this job, and with the car on the ground there's no room for the torque wrench to get even one click of rotation. My current plan is ramps to get some clearance but have the weight on the wheels.


----------

